# Big guy. Do I need wide boots?



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Hi. I've been riding for a good number of years now. And I've always had a problem with foot pain. It's on the outside of my feet, and I always feel like they're getting squeezed. So I have to ride with my boots a little loose. Actually, I just leave the liner loose, and then I'll just tighten the outershell/boot. As a result, I get a lot of heel lift. Here's a picture:









The area that number "4" highlights is the exact area that I'm feeling the pain. 

I'm already looking into getting foot beds with my next set of boots I'm about to buy. Two questions:

1. Should I get wide boots?
2. Any suggestions on which wide boots?

I'm kind of leaning towards the Dialogue Wide from Salomon, since it got some great reviews. I'm also looking to buy some Superfeet.

I'd appreciate any input. Especially from fellow big guys or anyone else dealing with the same pain.

I wear sz 12 sneakers, but my boots are sz 13. They're Vans Fargos, with the BOA laces.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

xelxguapo said:


> Hi. I've been riding for a good number of years now. And I've always had a problem with foot pain. It's on the outside of my feet, and I always feel like they're getting squeezed. So I have to ride with my boots a little loose. Actually, I just leave the liner loose, and then I'll just tighten the outershell/boot. As a result, I get a lot of heel lift. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you should do is just go to a store and try on as many boots as possible. That's what i do when I'm in the store trying boots and I never look at the price. Pick the ones most comfortable. Comfort beats price any day, since you will be riding for hours at a time. 

The first pair of boots i paid for, I actually spent about 3 hours in the store. I tried on everything they had and kept what was comfortable. Then out of those ones i left aside, i retried them on and pick the ones that fit my feet the most. IMO, boots are the most important. You can have an expensive board and binding setup, but if your feet don't feel good, your not going to enjoy it.


----------

